# Commercial Coils vs Rebuildable's analogy



## Richelo Killian (17/2/17)

For the LONGEST time I refused to build myself. I was completely married to commercial coils only.

After a lengthy conversation with @Rob Fisher I was finally convinced to try RTA.

I went and bought all the right gear, the right wire, the right cotton, etc.

I was super excited to say the least!

Watched tons of Youtube videos on coiling and wicking, etc.

Got everything, rolled my 1st coil, got it firing perfectly, wicked it, filled the tank, and took my first puff...

Meh!

Few more puffs, and then had the worst experience of my life ... A dry hit. Would not wish it on my worst enemy!

Few more tries, and then the whole tank just leaked out all over the place! Thankfully it wasn't on a mod!

A few more weeks of learning, trying and DOING, I FINALLY got a perfect setup with no dry hits and no leaking.

Building yourself is an art which does take a little time to get proficient at, BUT ...

Once you get it right ... NIRVANA!!!

So, the analogy ...

Today, up till around 1pm, I vaped on 1 of my commercial ceramic tanks, and then switched to 1 of my RDTA tanks. SAME juice ...

I just said to my wife that it's like drinking a normal Nescafe coffee, and then switching to the best filtered coffee in the world!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Polar (17/2/17)

I have recently also brought some of the stuff in my bottom drawer out for operation again and must say that some are very much comparable.

The advantage of most commercial coils are the horizontal build with bottom airflow passing over the entire coil in equal amounts. This is not entirely possible with rebuildables and center wicking. I do still appreciate the flavour/experience from my Crown V1 and the black ring cCell coils in my Triton. Ceramics are know to give a much drier vape.

I think rebuildable coils allow for much more a precise custom experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus (18/2/17)

I also started building my own decks, using a dripper now, liking it way more than the standard coil tank setups.


----------



## Spydro (18/2/17)

I have mostly only used coils I built myself for near 4 years. When I build to my DIY's and the device it is ran in I have total control over the vape to get exactly what I want out of it. Getting to that point takes time to know your liquids and atty's thoroughly, but once there it can be your perfect vape every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (19/2/17)

Agree @Richelo Killian I personally have never used commercial coils, except when I was stuck in the twisp phase. There's no other feeling like vaping of your own hand built coil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

